# New scb recon concept



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

saw these on face book and it looks super skinny and really fast. Will be a winner for sure!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice

www.g-spotservices.com


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

No biggie, I am sure it is WELL MADE as they all are, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

An SCB that's under $60k?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow!! Awesome boat for down south in the skinny stuff. Love that motor too, those 150's perform like 200's!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

How long is it? Sort of reminds me of an early shallow sport sport


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

saw this boat in person today on the diversionary in Galveston... looked good... I think it said recon 186 on the side so I'm guessing its 18 to 19'.... I think it might be a flat bottom too... didn't get to see it for sure but I know the trailer that it was put on was completely decked with plywood like the hull might have been flat, I was pulling away from the dock when it was going on the trailer and didn't get to see it.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

It's a cat hull like the recon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Skinny Skiff.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

From scb's facebook, WOT 52.3mph @5500rpm. Impressive!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

JCockrell said:


> saw this boat in person today on the diversionary in Galveston... looked good... I think it said recon 186 on the side so I'm guessing its 18 to 19'.... I think it might be a flat bottom too... didn't get to see it for sure but I know the trailer that it was put on was completely decked with plywood like the hull might have been flat, I was pulling away from the dock when it was going on the trailer and didn't get to see it.


It's the Recon Cat hull shortened down to 18'6" but it will run as shallow as a flat bottom and way better in chop. Coastline hasn't made a trailer for it yet that's why the trailer it was on was makeshift. With the motor jacked all the way up and trimmed under, the skeg is only two inches beneath the hull which means this boat will run in extremely shallow water. The shallow water performance is going to be hard to beat and this is the Recon hull so it's great in chop. This was always the next step for SCB and it turned out great. Lots of guys who fish alone or two people max have been wanting a smaller cat hull from SCB since 24 feet is a lot of boat for solo fishermen and now SCB has everyone covered. It's super wide for how short it is so even though it's 18.5 feet long it's got a 99 inch beam so it's super stable on the drift and has a lot of deck space. Can't wait to ride in it!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

The stern is tripping me out!! I don't know what to think of it! Other than that, its awesome! Where does the ice chest go?! There isn't any room for one!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

No place for an ice chest, and with that open stern its going to be a wet deck all the time and anything not tied down or put away even on a short hop is going to fly out the back. It's an interesting look and a smaller SCB is a neat concept but I don't know......that open stern would keep me from being interested.

But it is slick looking


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

Hmmm on that one. You'll have wet feet for sure, no way around it.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Good looking boat! I'd have one. Cooler could be front casting platform.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Whats the $$$$ on one?


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

hun. Shallow Sport made a 20' boat with the same transom like 25 years ago. I think they even had a (back porch) for it.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I love it. And think it would be easy to put a small fish bag with ice and cooler for drinks on the front and good to go. Designed for one or two people you shouldn't need much. And being able to run that skinny I'm prob getting back somewhere and wading so not worried about wet feet and that back would make it super easy to get in and out of


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I'd like to see it with a flush deck, and with a more petite console arrangement. Those seats are really nice, but too big for the scale of this boat IMHO. Gotta have 2 coolers on a boat. Very nice boat though, that will appeal to a whole new crowd. These are just my thoughts from the outside looking in.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

whiskey1 said:


> I'd like to see it with a flush deck, and with a more petite console arrangement. Those seats are really nice, but too big for the scale of this boat IMHO. Gotta have 2 coolers on a boat. Very nice boat though, that will appeal to a whole new crowd. These are just my thoughts from the outside looking in.


X2


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

X2 On the flush deck. Would be sweet.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Shallow sport builds a boat with a stern like this and people have been buying them for years. Your feet won't get wet up on that riser. Coolers in scbs use yeti straps which can be placed anywhere. Live well can be insulated to use as fish box also. Boat is bad to the bone and if TRP ever lands on one the RFL will have company in the shallow game. And I mean stupid/scary shallow. This is also probably not the "only" way to build one. Eric can do almost ANYTHING....


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I wish this would have been available when I bought my 18 SVT.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

My new favorite SCB for sure! Sweet!


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Put a Mercury 300 Pro XS on it> :walkingsm


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Pretty sure he can make it with a stern gunwale if that's what the customer wants since this hull is being produced out of the Recon mold.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

FishAfrica said:


> From scb's facebook, WOT 52.3mph @5500rpm. Impressive!


With the 5 blade?


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

175 pro xs!!!


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Can't wait to see what the $$$ going to look like.

Nice boat for sure and like the simplicity of the layout.


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I will be following this one closely. Definetely looks like one to consider for the next boat.


----------



## boss11 (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone know a rough estimate on the price of one of these bad boys?


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thats with a trp setup. So with a regular prop it would be even faster


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

redfish91 said:


> Thats with a trp setup. So with a regular prop it would be even faster


This boat has a standard gear case, as they are running a mercury bravo prop. What made you think it had a trp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*new scb*

all the scb salesmen on here and no numbers on this boat yet?


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

I saw we post suggested numbers.
I'll start it at $32k.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

5moreminutes said:


> I saw we post suggested numbers.
> I'll start it at $32k.


Rigged the way that one is rigged it's going to be near $60k I bet


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Dude
Help us all out here. Lol


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Did anyone not read "Concept" in the title? It's my understanding that the boat isn't for sale yet and might not be for a while, Eric is still working on it. Once it meets his standards I'm sure he'll price it out to any interested buyers, it doesn't even have a trailer under it yet and y'all are screaming for prices lol.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> Did anyone not read "Concept" in the title? It's my understanding that the boat isn't for sale yet and might not be for a while, Eric is still working on it. Once it meets his standards I'm sure he'll price it out to any interested buyers, it doesn't even have a trailer under it yet and y'all are screaming for prices lol.


 just concept prices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrecking90 (May 5, 2011)

This boat will wreck shop in the Mansfield/Spi area. It will run much better than a ss ,faster than a ss , and a much cooler looking boat. To bad Eric can't spit boats out quicker because this will be a hot commodity for people that are patient enough to wait a year plus


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Im Headed South said:


> Did anyone not read "Concept" in the title? It's my understanding that the boat isn't for sale yet and might not be for a while, Eric is still working on it. Once it meets his standards I'm sure he'll price it out to any interested buyers, it doesn't even have a trailer under it yet and y'all are screaming for prices lol.


It could put the brakes on peoples upcoming purchases with this lurking around the corner.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

wrecking90 said:


> This boat will wreck shop in the Mansfield/Spi area. It will run much better than a ss ,faster than a ss , and a much cooler looking boat. To bad Eric can't spit boats out quicker because* this will be a hot commodity for people that are patient enough to wait a year plus*


Agree - and that wait will ensure this Baby SCB will still be priced way above what us working stiffs can afford. And no, I'm not hating, just stating the facts.

Very cool boat. Hopefully Eric will sell a ton of them and I will be able to pick up a used one in 5 years or so. 

Another observation - interesting they put a 150 on there. I would have expected a 175XS or a 115XS as a test bed motor.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just my opinion but I see this boat being in the 60k range fully rigged. The big recon is 85k+. And people still buy them faster than he can build them. As well as the Stingray being 80k+ fully rigged. With the smaller recon, the price has to come down some, but I don't see it being 45-50k. Few less options, smaller less expensive motor, etc. 

This boat came from a recon mold but I'm sure if the demand is high enough they will make its own mold. Another thing to consider is if this boat sells a ton, and is cheaper that's less $$ for scb. The cost to build has gone up from components, motors, more hours in labor to rig some of these bad boys, fabrication that goes in each one, audio, GPS, power poles and on and on and on. Let's not forget supply and demand also.


----------



## Speck Ops (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree with WADER 13. Eric's build quality is what people stand in line for. This boat will be shorter but not of lower quality so the only savings will be in the 5' of fiberglass and smaller motor.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

This is the first SCB I have seen that I would consider owning. They are awesome boats, but not for my kind of fishing. I don't need to go 80 mph, but I do need to run in 4" and float in 6". 

What is the draft at rest? That's the only performance statistic, I really care about. How much does it weigh fully rigged?

Also, anyone know the weight savings between a 115 and a 150?


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know what to say except that it looks 1000% better then any concept boat I designed.

Impressive boats . . . . I always appreciate the entrepreneur that'll push his own limits.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

A 115 would be under powered IMO. It's 18'6 but if Eric says the 150 is right then that's probably your best option.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Underpowered is relative. If it will go 35, then I am happy. I'll gladly trade 20mph for 1" of draft. That doesn't sound like much, but where I spend most of my time, 1" is often the difference between pushing and floating. 

Hole shot is a factor, but not much of one. I can always find enough water to get it up in. It doesn't look heavy, so I would think a 115 with the right prop will get it up just fine. 

Like I said. Nice looking boat. Actually, a 20' version that drafted 6" with two people and a moderate load would be perfect.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Agree - and that wait will ensure this Baby SCB will still be priced way above what us working stiffs can afford. And no, I'm not hating, just stating the facts.
> 
> Very cool boat. Hopefully Eric will sell a ton of them and I will be able to pick up a used one in 5 years or so.
> 
> Another observation - interesting they put a 150 on there. I would have expected a 175XS or a 115XS as a test bed motor.


My thoughts exactly.  Maybe one day.

And why so much hate about people asking about the price? I think it would make the builders happy they are on to something that people are getting really excited about.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

It's a nice rig for sure. Just would like to see when it gets priced out where it compares with similar boats in size. 
Personally anything over $35K and a 2 seater at that just would eliminate me from considering this size of boat. SCB or not. 
Solid rig and totally dig that console set up.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

The 150 is 3.0L therefore has more displacement than competitors 150's which relates to more torque and a better choice to me. I assume they went 4S due to limited space for a remote tank.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

cxjcherokec said:


> The 150 is 3.0L therefore has more displacement than competitors 150's which relates to more torque and a better choice to me. I assume they went 4S due to limited space for a remote tank.


This was my thinking as well....the compartment in front of the motor looks pretty small.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

definitely watching this one. 
not a big fan of the cut-outs on the transom, but I'm sure that can be changed. that's why it's called "custom". 
and if you're afraid of getting your feet wet, maybe you should stay out of a boat.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

So when does it go from being a concept to a product?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Gottagofishin said:


> So when does it go from being a concept to a product?


Pretty sure that the mfg hasn't posted in this thread, just speculators. Wonder why?


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Got to look at it today in traffic on 146 kemah bridge......bad mofo if this boat is under 60 I have a 23 shoalcat for sale when these things hit the market


----------



## oldredsled (Oct 13, 2014)

Water proof speakers in the deck i assume. Just don't leave the tackle box on the deck when you take off ..


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

oldredsled said:


> Water proof speakers in the deck i assume. Just don't leave the tackle box on the deck when you take off ..


The tackle bag flying out of the back happens on the stingray too...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You can't have anything loose at those speeds.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

gunsmoke11 said:


> Got to look at it today in traffic on 146 kemah bridge......bad mofo if this boat is under 60 I have a 23 shoalcat for sale when these things hit the market


This appears to be a very different boat than a Shoalcat 23. Why wouldnt you consider the Stingray or Recon now?

I like the cutouts personally, but the console looks like it needs to be scaled down just a bit. Maybe its the angle of the pic, but just looks a bit too big and kind of out of place. I'm sure they will get it exactly how they want it before it launches.

I dont know the difference in cost between a 150/175 and a 250, but I would assume thats where most of your cost savings would come from. Maybe single axle trailer?


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Wasn't the recon going for $42k base model? Thought I saw that on a post awhile back.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

5moreminutes said:


> Wasn't the recon going for $42k base model? Thought I saw that on a post awhile back.


68k base is about right I think. Boat, motor, tailer. No options. Maybe more. Unless power poles are now 15k lol


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

fattyflattie said:


> This appears to be a very different boat than a Shoalcat 23. Why wouldnt you consider the Stingray or Recon now?
> 
> I like the cutouts personally, but the console looks like it needs to be scaled down just a bit. Maybe its the angle of the pic, but just looks a bit too big and kind of out of place. I'm sure they will get it exactly how they want it before it launches.
> 
> I dont know the difference in cost between a 150/175 and a 250, but I would assume thats where most of your cost savings would come from. Maybe single axle trailer?


I think I agree with you on the console. I would have a full console on the deck with storage underneath it, and a regular leaning post with room for an ice chest underneath. Maybe a small seat on the front of the console. That way 3 could ride comfortably and you could maximize usable space.

The raised console is stylish, but it looks like it would get in the way on such a small boat. Knowing SCB there will be multiple console options.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> I think I agree with you on the console. I would have a full console on the deck with storage underneath it, and a regular leaning post with room for an ice chest underneath. Maybe a small seat on the front of the console. That way 3 could ride comfortably and you could maximize usable space.
> 
> The raised console is stylish, but it looks like it would get in the way on such a small boat. Knowing SCB there will be multiple console options.


Even though the boat is only 18.5 feet long it's very wide at 99 inches beam which is the same as the 24 foot Recon so the width of the console doesn't take as much room as you'd think. To create and tool up a new console mold takes a lot of time and money and I don't see that happening at least at first if Eric decides to go full production of that hull. I think a 175 Pro XS would be a great fit for that hull. 192 hp at the prop and only 431 lbs and it sips fuel. Probably get around 60 mph with that engine and the right prop.


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok lots of speculation here. I went to the SCB factory last week to look at this boat and to try and order one. Boats gorgeous I love it and once he works out the few things he wants to and makes a few changes you will be able to order them. He can build them with a back on the transom. He built this as a fun boat for him and his son to be easy and get back in the back lakes and marsh. Price wasn't specified because he hasn't put a price on it yet because it was a experiment for him and his son, but everything's for sale. Cooler can go in front of console and inside raised deck is a insulated livewell/cooler and a big storage compartment. It's an awesome boat I will be one of the first people ordering one just waiting a few weeks till Eric gets it just right. I'm super stoked and can't wait to see it done


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Pretty sure I just saw it on 45 north going through la marque. Sick looking boat but don't like the open transom.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we gonna see a lot of them soon .


----------



## nolte_martin (Feb 25, 2013)

Im sorry but 56 mph doesn't seem that fast for an scb my 18 ss with a Yamaha 115 4 blade prop 42 gallons of fuel will run 45 and still go a lot skinnier


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

nolte_martin said:


> Im sorry but 56 mph doesn't seem that fast for an scb my 18 ss with a Yamaha 115 4 blade prop 42 gallons of fuel will run 45 and still go a lot skinnier


SS running skinnier than SCB??

Pretty sure there is a video of a SCB sitting on the bottom then taking off pretty easily.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

~25% speed difference is quite a bit. And just how fast do you want to run in a 18ft shallow boat. Plus I'm pretty sure if you want to run any more shallow than this sucker you need to start looking at a airboat.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

I think as far as running skinny they are at the point of splitting butt hairs. 
Getting up skinny may just be another category and not even compared to the new Concept SCB.
25% or 14 mph faster .115. Vs 150. I don't think he was trying to compare apples to apples more along the lines of what he's doing with a 115.

I'm excited to see the pricing when it does come out. 

Size of boat, speed of boat and price of boat compared to prices of other boats.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Well one way or the other this concept rig has made a " splash"
Unless SCB is planning to really increase thier production I doubt we will see many out and about too too soon. It takes about a year to get an SCB now I hear. Also I don't see this as an entry level platform, it looks dsigned for a solo market that wants a speedy high end boat that is just not as big as the stingray or recon. But still has similar performance. So the price will probably not be as low as some are hoping. It doesn't seem business logical to start producing a boat that will take up current production slots from more expensive rigs that they are currently selling as fast as they can make them....unless there is a much greater bottom line profit margin to be had. One way or the other it will interesting and fun to follow


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

boltmaster said:


> Well one way or the other this concept rig has made a " splash"
> Unless SCB is planning to really increase thier production I doubt we will see many out and about too too soon. It takes about a year to get an SCB now I hear. Also I don't see this as an entry level platform, it looks dsigned for a solo market that wants a speedy high end boat that is just not as big as the stingray or recon. But still has similar performance. So the price will probably not be as low as some are hoping. It doesn't seem business logical to start producing a boat that will take up current production slots from more expensive rigs that they are currently selling as fast as they can make them....unless there is a much greater bottom line profit margin to be had. One way or the other it will interesting and fun to follow


Agreed.


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

Agree as well. Spot on as a solo market. I don't foresee the price being low as we may hope.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Well, I think it is a brilliant business move, here's why:
-Get business noticed and increase brand awareness, check (minimal cost I might add)
-Expand market appeal to another spectrum of niche buyer, check
-Expand market appeal to brand conscious buyer with lower cost product, check
-Increase production orders with secured deposits, reading some of the posts above I'd say check
-Increased order deposits with long lead time allows for controlled expansion of facilities and/or employees based on continued market demand

Will the price be lower than the full size Recon or Stingray, yes but mostly due to smaller engine and fewer accessories. The materials cost reduction is minimal between a 23' boat and an 18' boat. The rigging cost in man hours between the two models will likely very similar. Overall, there is less margin in smaller boats than larger boats for a manufacturer. Besides, even if they don't sell any, he built this one to have fun fishing with his son. Best reason ever. Good onya Eric!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

saltaholic said:


> SS running skinnier than SCB??
> 
> Pretty sure there is a video of a SCB sitting on the bottom then taking off pretty easily.


300 hp will do that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Lots of people have been begging for a smaller SCB for years because people who usually fish alone or with one other person, a 24 foot boat is way too much for them. Now those people can have an SCB that they can handle by themselves. Big question now is whether or not Eric makes a new mold for this hull or just uses the Recon mold and blocks off the extra footage. This boat will still be expensive since you don't save a whole lot of money in materials and labor glassing a 5 foot shorter boat. Rigging time and materials stays the same but you'll save about 5 grand putting a 150 or 175 on the back instead of 250 or 300. 68k is the base for boat motor trailer for Recon with a 250 Pro Xs right now. So you can guess off that what the Recon Stealth will be. I'm sure there will be quite a wait list for this boat once he announces that production spots are being sold. Lots of people have been waiting for this hull to come out and whoever said that the Shallow Sport runs way more shallow than this, well you're mistaken because this hull will run as shallow as a SS if not more and it will beat the SS in the ride department for sure.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

It's a SCB!! It's a unbelievable boat! Is there anymore that needs to be said? Eric is way ahead of times!


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

the cut outs i was told was for wade fishing and re-entry into the boat, i have been wwatching this boat closely since i seen the first pic. The motor can be raised really high to where the prop is **** near out the water with only 2"s of skeg below the boat. This thing will get skinny and would be perfect for getting to them only by boat wade fishing spots. Anxious to see what this turns into, gonna strike a whole new market of fisherman. But you can take it to the bank Eric is reading these comments and his wheels are spinning making the best boat for our fishing needs. Nothing but awesome comes out of his shops. Just sit back and watch this evolve cause its gonna be a little bad ***


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Take'emGator said:


> the cut outs i was told was for wade fishing and re-entry into the boat, **


That be a little difficult with the trim tabs.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> That be a little difficult with the trim tabs.


boat doesn't have trim tabs and Eric himself said the cutouts were for entry/exit while wading. I think I believe the designer/builder.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

It might have trim tabs now!!! This is a great boat with any different options, if there's any questions about the boat call Eric he's a great guy and will be glad to answer all questions about his awesome boats,


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

The cut outs in the transom are for washing the excess "pimp" off the sled .....very nice. Love the concept. Flush deck Would Be THE Feces. ..


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd like to hear how that 150 four stroke performs with that 5 blade prop. Been thinking about that for my 21 cat


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Or is that a TRP.....not sure from the pic, but it looks more like a 5 blade


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

WADER13 said:


> 68k base is about right I think. Boat, motor, tailer. No options. Maybe more. *Unless power poles are now 15k lol*


no, that would be the installation of the scb stickers.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

aguaflaca said:


> boat doesn't have trim tabs and Eric himself said the cutouts were for entry/exit while wading. I think I believe the designer/builder.
> View attachment 1803009


Recent pic has tabs.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

That five blade is a weird prop for a flats boat. For lift stern lift and hole shot you would think he would run a CFS Power tech 4 blade.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Recent pic has tabs.


sorry. haven't seen that one. 
I was wondering about the prop 5 blades were somewhat of a fad on tunnel hulls 15-20 years ago.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I still think if you are in 1' or less of water which would be easy in this boat even with trim tabs installed it would not be hard to step over them. Guess the owner is going to have to take on the rough task of taking a few more fishing trip with his co-designer/son and see what works best.  Gotta love those tough aspects of the job.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Volvo Penta trim tabs. They don't stick out and work great. I have them on my poling skiff and love them.


----------



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Maybe I could be his trim tap crash dummy!!! I'm game to fish outa a SCB anytime!


----------



## ShallowRed (Mar 29, 2013)

For Sale in The Classifieds


----------

